# Follow Me On YouTube! If You DARE!



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

If you've got a hankering for guts and ghosts, then go follow my Halloween Effects Channel!!!! New uploads every Friday!
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheDarkRideBoy/feed


----------



## 2MooglesGaming (Oct 6, 2015)

Are you still uploading videos?


----------

